# PRECOCIOUS UDDER - Not pregnant - false alarm - PIC



## dkluzier (Dec 18, 2010)

Wanted to post my experience with a "precocious udder".  We had a doe jump the fence and spend an evening with the bucks and were sure that she was pregnant and due in June 2010. She was always on the stocky side and so of course we thought she was getting bigger and moving along nicely.

July 20th - finally we noticed that she was developing her udder. 


This picture was taken September 1, 2010.  She even had milk in the udder, a couple of days later she went into heat.  She is now bred, hopefully, for March kid.


----------



## dkluzier (Dec 18, 2010)

BTW - she is a fresh doe, first timer.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 18, 2010)

Interesting. I guess with goats you just never know.


----------



## warthog (Dec 18, 2010)

They certainly keep us guessing, little tricksters. At least you will have some milk, either for yourselves, or freezing ( just in case) for other babies.


----------



## dkluzier (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm hoping it doesn't mean she'll have udder problems in the future. Her mother had mastitis in one side this past Spring.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Dec 23, 2010)

Can a precocious udder make them more prone to mastitis?


----------



## poorboys (Mar 28, 2011)

TELL ME ABOUT PRECOCIOUS UDDERS, PLEASE


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 28, 2011)

I've had a couple precocious udders.  I let them be, they dried up, and they milked fine later.  It's 'supposed' to be a sign of a heavy milker.  In one it was, in one it wasn't...but she was a boer.

From Fiasco:

This is what is called being "precocious" and it is not uncommon. On rare occasion, a doe may start making milk without being bred. It is best to just let it be and not milk her. She will eventually reabsorb the "milk". She will probably be a very good milker once she is bred, kids, and begins a true lactation. It will not effect her udder negatively once she kids. From our experience, every precocious doe we've had has filled up on one side more than the other, but once they kidded, they had very nice even udders.

While looking for info, I found this site....awsome info!

http://www.goatwisdom.com/udder_care.html


----------



## poorboys (Mar 29, 2011)

THANKS ROLL!!!


----------

